
Why Craigslist’s “Bad” Design Works - douche
https://theringer.com/craigslist-case-for-bad-design-silicon-valley-67e9e933764e
======
kermittd
I'm a novice designer and just as there is over engineering there is over
designing. I think craigslist design is solid!I wouldn't even call craigslist
bad design if it allows people using its product to find goods and services in
a variety of categories!Design is more than just how pretty the product is but
how it works as welll️️

